# chocolate showpiece pictures



## william gerber (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi, William here, I'm about to sign up for Nottier's chocolate classes. Does anyone have pictures of the shopieces made in the class, the website is not working for me as far as showing me the pictures.
Thanks
:bounce:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

If you go to the website and click on gallery it should bring them up. Its working on my end. As far as this topic goes you may have to hope chrose sees this he is the chocolate engineer. 

Rgds Rook


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

William, is this the link that you used? This link brings you to the gallery. The pictures are on the bottom left, small ones. Click on them to enlarge.
http://www.notterschool.com/gallery/flash.php
These are not necessarily the ones you'lll learn in the classes. You will though learn the techniques. The hat is one piece he "used" to teach in the classes. Probably still does though. Have fun, this is a great class!!!!!!!!


----------



## william gerber (Jun 3, 2006)

Has anyone attended this class??? Do you have pictures?? :bounce: 

Yes, I've gone to the website, I've done all that. I call them. The person I talked to was a bit clueless, but he said they were updating the website. It was down last night. He also said he couldn't send me pictures which does not instill confidence.

One concern of mine is I would like to see pictures of the showpieces we will be producing in both classes. I'm looking forward to tall sculptures, something like what I've seen at Chocolate and Pastry competitions.

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Before you go all to pieces I would suggest you check your computer settings. You need to have Macromedia Flash to acess the slide show. You canaccess it here http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/
Beyond that you can relax. Ewald is world class in chocolate (And I am not exaggerating) Anything you want to learn about showpieces you can learn from Ewald.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Ewald is world class in everything sugar!

Rgds Rook


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think LotusCakeStudio has attended.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

I attended a class there. The people there are very nice. Just dont eat at the latin rest. next door. It was not good. Where are you staying? I stayed at the Florida Mall Hotel. It was very nice and it's convenient because you have so many places to eat in the mall you dont have to drive anywhere. The hotel will provide a car to take you to the class if you want but you can walk just as easily. When are you going?

eeyore


----------

